# New High School Tech!



## Denny586 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys! im from Murfreesboro, TN.. and ive recently gotten into Lighting Tech at my high school.. just thought id introduce myself!


----------



## nd925a (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to ControlBooth Denny. There's alot of us in High School here asking how to do something, and alot of experienced people here to answer your questions. 

Helpful hint the search bar is an amazing tool, if your question isn't answered you can find something close normally.


----------



## LXPlot (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice of you to join us. I'm a high school tech in lights as well.


----------



## Kelite (Jan 20, 2011)

Denny586 said:


> Hey guys! im from Murfreesboro, TN.. and ive recently gotten into Lighting Tech at my high school.. just thought id introduce myself!


 
Welcome to the ControlBooth Denny, I hope you enjoy your stay!

There are a number of students as well as theater technicians and manufacturers represented here at the 'Booth, so feel free to jump right into the discussions. Be mindful that the Wiki and Search functions are your friends. Please mine these resources as often as needed, and offer us insight into the venue in which you find your time spent.

Once again, welcome to the ControlBooth Denny!


----------



## techno89 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to CB, Please remember to feel free to ask any and all questions you might have, stupid sounding or not.


----------



## flash1322 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice to see more high school students joining in on the fun of theater!


----------

